# My November Purchases!



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys. Just thought Id post a photo of my latest additions. All purchased in the past 4 weeks.

Top Row -From Left:
(Sierra Bell x bellatulum) 'Rojo' - One of Nick Tannaci's best breeding plants, parishii (Sam's Choice x Jeanie AM/AOS), parishii (S.C x Jeanie AM/AOS) - parishii from Orchid Inn

Second Row - From Left:
second and only other division of (Sierra Bell x bellatulum) 'Rojo' , emersonii (Pure Snow x Crystal White Giant)...three in a row all from Orchid Inn.

Third Row - From left:
Color My World 'Shocker' - Marriott Orchids (look this one up on Hadley's Website...its amazing and my absolute favorite hybrid), stonei v. concolor 'Howard' - Gold Country Orchids, Joyce Hasegawa 'Sierra' - Gold Country Orchids.

I look forward to blooming all of these. Some (Color My World, (Sierra Bell x bellatulum), and 2 of the emersonii are in bud so I'll have some photos soon.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 19, 2008)

(one word) DAY-MMN! 


That a significant haul. Nice job!


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2008)

I never document my purchases. You must be single.:rollhappy:


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 19, 2008)

Candace, yep, Im single. ity: Is it that obvious from my haul this month? oke:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 19, 2008)

What's the stonei v. concolor??


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 19, 2008)

the concolor has a clear white dorsal. Its pretty cool lookin'. You cant really tell from this photo but this is a 1:2:1. I old growth, 2 mature, and one starting growth.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2008)

great purchase!!! 2 emersonii inbud!!! 2 parishii!! and, and,..:clap: Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 20, 2008)

:clapefinitely looking forward to pictures!!!



Candace said:


> I never document my purchases. You must be single.:rollhappy:


I'm not single, I document purchases. There's nothing worse than coming home with new plants & finding out I already have that one, ... or 2, ...now 3!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 20, 2008)

Great buys! I have had my eye on the Paph Color My World 'Shocker' for several years!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so jealous, that's a lot of good purchaces. If you ever become allergic to plants and have to give them away don't forget your friends in NYC!


----------



## Candace (Nov 20, 2008)

> I'm not single, I document purchases.


 You're not getting the joke. It's evidence. Much better to live in denial and when the c.c. bill comes pretend innocence.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Candace  anyone else with me? That's OK - Hein you're not alone!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 20, 2008)

Candace said:


> You're not getting the joke. It's evidence. Much better to live in denial and when the c.c. bill comes pretend innocence.



The nice thing about having lots of orchids in bud or bloom at all times is that it's easy to sneek an extra one in without it being noticed!:evil:


----------



## Elena (Nov 20, 2008)

Nutz4Paphs, that's a fantastic haul! Can't wait to see the pictures of the flowers.



paphreek said:


> The nice thing about having lots of orchids in bud or bloom at all times is that it's easy to sneek an extra one in without it being noticed!:evil:



What? This one? I had it for _months_ (also works with shoes )


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

Elena said:


> Nutz4Paphs, that's a fantastic haul! Can't wait to see the pictures of the flowers.
> 
> I agree!!...
> 
> ...


----------

